# In quietness shall be your strength



## MW (Apr 23, 2008)

William Perkins:



> When God lays upon us any hard commandment, we must not plead the case with God or murmur against him, but with all quietness and meekness obey. This is a notable grace of God commended unto us by God himself: _in rest and quietness_ (saith God, Isa. 30:15) _shall be your strength_; _in quietness and confidence shall ye be saved_. Many think it impossible to endure or do some things which God imposeth on his children, but our spiritual strength stands in these two – in _silence_ or _rest_, and in _quietness_; by these we shall be enabled. When Nadab and Abihu, the sons of Aaron, offered strange fire before the Lord, which he had not commanded, _there went out a fire from the Lord and devoured them_, _so they died before the Lord_. Now when Aaron their father asked Moses a cause hereof, Moses said, _it was that which the Lord spake_, _he would be glorified in all that came near him_; _which when Aaron heard_, the text saith, _he held his peace_, _and said not a word_ (Lev. 10:3). So David behaved himself in the case of distress: _I held my peace and said nothing_, _because thou Lord didst it_ (Ps. 39:9). And this is a special point for us to learn and practice; we must not grudge or repine at God’s hard commandments, nor plead the case with him, but in all quietness and silence obey God in all that he saith unto us.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 23, 2008)

Granted that there is a place for submission in quietness. However, given the psalms of complaint, is there no room for complaining to God? Are you saying that we should not go to Him with our distress over His painful providences?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 23, 2008)

Wow. Talk about hitting the right nail. 

Thanks for this, I needed it.


----------



## MW (Apr 23, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Granted that there is a place for submission in quietness. However, given the psalms of complaint, is there no room for complaining to God? Are you saying that we should not go to Him with our distress over His painful providences?



Self-correction is an observable element in the Psalms. When there is a judgment according to sense the perspective of faith usually follows together with a resolution to commit oneself to God. There is place for expressing pain and grief to God as long as such complaints follow the pattern laid out in the Psalms.


----------

